# Takeda sasanoha or classic Gyuto



## Leer1217 (Aug 28, 2013)

In my never ending desire to try new knives I had a quick question. After reading all the praise on the takedas I'm trying to decide between the Gyuto and the sasanoha. I read on a post from a while back that the sasanoha was thicker than the Gyuto. I like the profile of the sasanoha, but can anybody that has tried both enlighten me as to how much thicker? What they prefer and why? Obviously the Gyuto is much taller. Thanks in advance!

Rich.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Aug 29, 2013)

Get the yanagiba and stop playing games. I don't think I'll ever use a gyuto again.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 29, 2013)

interesting thread! my wife, who doesn't share my passion for kitchen knives (in fact she's afraid to use them), said yesterday to me, while i was watching some pictures of takeda gyutos, "wow, those look cool". so, i think this is the perfect excuse to get one for myself!!! :lol2:

i'd rather go for a classic one. why? well, i don't know how tall a 240 sasanoha is, but i enjoy using my santokus because they are rather tall. so i guess i might prefer the tall classic gyuto...


----------



## berko (Aug 29, 2013)

classic gyuto for more veggies, sasanoha for more proteins.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 29, 2013)

Both!


----------



## Leer1217 (Aug 29, 2013)

berko said:


> classic gyuto for more veggies, sasanoha for more proteins.



i agree. seems like the classic could almost be a santoku like daddy yo yo likes.


----------



## Leer1217 (Aug 29, 2013)

mhenry said:


> Both!



mike. you're no help haha. i received a shig suji and ordered a carter yesterday. i'm "trying" to be rational  i need some knives rehandled too, but it doesn't look like i'll be able to make it down to houston before you leave for your offshore gig! i digress, what makes it hard for me to decide is that i use a rocking motion but also pull/push sometimes. anybody try the stainless yet?


----------



## mhenry (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a stainless 270mm suji. It has great profile and and grind, it is a little thicker than my carbon Takeda's. I was thinking about a passaround?





Leer1217 said:


> mike. you're no help haha. i received a shig suji and ordered a carter yesterday. i'm "trying" to be rational  i need some knives rehandled too, but it doesn't look like i'll be able to make it down to houston before you leave for your offshore gig! i digress, what makes it hard for me to decide is that i use a rocking motion but also pull/push sometimes. anybody try the stainless yet?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Aug 30, 2013)

I want to try it mike!


----------



## ramenlegend (Aug 30, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> Get the yanagiba and stop playing games. I don't think I'll ever use a gyuto again.



I've never held a yanagiba, but can it really be used for tasks other than slicing proteins? effectively of course. a long single beveled knife sounds difficult for anything else


----------



## echerub (Aug 30, 2013)

Takeda's "yanagiba" are actually sujis. They're double-beveled


----------



## bkdc (Aug 30, 2013)

mhenry said:


> I have a stainless 270mm suji. It has great profile and and grind, it is a little thicker than my carbon Takeda's. I was thinking about a passaround?



What do you think about the 'stickiness' of the new stainless cladding?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 30, 2013)

Neither. Just order direct and get a custom profile.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 30, 2013)

Its stickier than the old cladding


----------

